# Größe doch entscheidend?



## trialsrider (15. August 2005)

Salam Ey Leikum!

Hat einer ne Ahnung ob es von Vorteil ist beim Trial groß oder klein zu sein?
Ich habe die Vermutung das es ein Vorteil ist wenn man größer ist
denn durch die langen Beine hat man mehr Hebel den man sich zu nutze
machen kann. Und kann mehr ranziehen. Und durch lange Arme kann
man auch höher reißen.

Aber Top Fahrer wie Vincent Hermance scheinen mir nicht
sonderlich groß. Hat einer ne ahnung wie groß der ist?
Wäre jut wenns einer rauskriegen kann. Habs schon
vergeblich probiert.


Danke für die Hilfe schonmal.

Martin


----------



## KAMIkazerider (15. August 2005)

ich habe den eindruck das groß besser ist.
Andreas Navrade ist sehr groß und an seinem weltrekord(187cm) autodachtechnick hat bislang noch keiner wirklich gekratzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (15. August 2005)

Definitiv vorteilhaft weil du eben auch mehr untern Arsch ziehen kannst, desto länger die Beine sind


----------



## trialsrider (15. August 2005)

hmm...also seht ihr das ähnlich wie ich.

Und wie groß seit ihr so? Könnt ihr hier
ja mal posten.

Und was noch besser wäre:
Kann jemand sagen oder
herausfinden wie groß Vincent Hermance ist???
Weil im neuesten Andrew Tonkery Video steht der einmal
vor der 1,47m Mauer und ist nicht sooooo viel größer daher
würde ich das super gerne mal wissen wie groß der ist! 
Wäre echt super!   

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sensiminded (15. August 2005)

196cm: da sind aber die meisten trial bikes zu klein für einen


----------



## Tretschwein (15. August 2005)

du hast genau die richtige größe trialsrider. nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein.
hehe keine sorge

is doch echt ma scheiß egal.
in sonem viedeo was hier letztens im new vid thread stand wos son freestyle hochgspringcontest gab hat am ende auch der kleine koxxasiat gewonnen.
echt glaub ich schei.ß egal und ausserdem doch sowieso weil was soll der centimeterblödsinn.


----------



## Monty98 (15. August 2005)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe den eindruck das groß besser ist.
> Andreas Navrade ist sehr groß und an seinem weltrekord(187cm) autodachtechnick hat bislang noch keiner wirklich gekratzt.



ich dachte der weltrecord liegt bei 182cm von CANAS?
mit meim ex-monty (x-lite 99)   

edit: nur so nebenbei thomas öhler hat am freitag (denk ich) 160cm gehookt


----------



## trialmissmarple (15. August 2005)

das ist total egal guckt euch mal Klein Felix H. oder Sascha N. an und die gehen auch gut ab.Aber manche haben einer Veranlagung dafür das sie bessere schnell kraft haben.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (15. August 2005)

In der Kürze liegt die Würze


----------



## sidehop (15. August 2005)

@monty98
http://www.taufstein.de/tmp/trialshow.htm
da stehts nochma 1,87m


----------



## Monty98 (15. August 2005)

wow! fett...naja immerhin auf monty 

aber der manual-record is find ich ein witz...also es gibt da "jemanden" aus graz der surft so lang er will..wenns net grade fläche is dann wirds schwerer aber 65m sind im vergleich zum hook nicht so ne leistung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (15. August 2005)

Nunja Benito ist auch ziemlich klein oder ? Aber der Mythos besagt auch das über 50% seiner Beine aus Hightech Gummi bestehen


----------



## trialmissmarple (15. August 2005)

Der Navrade war noch einer von der alten Schule    

Der konnte so sau gut nen spanier


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (15. August 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> wow! fett...naja immerhin auf monty
> 
> aber der manual-record is find ich ein witz...also es gibt da "jemanden" aus graz der surft so lang er will..wenns net grade fläche is dann wirds schwerer aber 65m sind im vergleich zum hook nicht so ne leistung



hau mal nicht so auf die kacke mein FReund.... man hatte nur eine kurbel umdrehung anlauf... oder nen bischen mehr...Andreas ist durch die ganze Messe HAlle gesurft bis er stehen geblieben ist... NEN WITZ... wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (15. August 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Der Navrade war noch einer von der alten Schule
> 
> Der konnte so sau gut nen spanier



zum schluss kam ich weiter...  alles ne frage der Technik...


----------



## Monty98 (15. August 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> hau mal nicht so auf die kacke mein FReund.... man hatte nur eine kurbel umdrehung anlauf... oder nen bischen mehr...Andreas ist durch die ganze Messe HAlle gesurft bis er stehen geblieben ist... NEN WITZ... wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten...




wow! das man sich wegen einem 15-jährigen furz so aufregen kann...alle achtung
hab ja keine ahnung das man da nur eine kurbelumdrehung anlauf hat. des is dann natürlich eine komplett andere sache. ziehe hiermit meine aussage zurück und spreche ein richtig fettes lob an den herrn navrade aus. mir würde nie einfallen einen old-school fahrer schlecht zu machen da ich selber versuche so zu fahren. und von wegen keine ahnung haben...nur weil ich nicht jedes maß auswendig weiß und was weiß ich wie viel jahre nicht auf dem buckel habe heißt das nicht gleich das ich keine ahnung habe.

edit: was ich noch los werden wollte: du (BS XL) bist echt eines meiner vorbilder und ich wills mir mit dir nicht ver*******n...denn ich hab ja in graz mitbekommen welche konsequenzen du bei gewissen aussagen ("20"-trial is schei*e") ziehst..


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (15. August 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> wow! das man sich wegen einem 15-jährigen furz so aufregen kann...alle achtung
> hab ja keine ahnung das man da nur eine kurbelumdrehung anlauf hat. des is dann natürlich eine komplett andere sache. ziehe hiermit meine aussage zurück und spreche ein richtig fettes lob an den herrn navrade aus. mir würde nie einfallen einen old-school fahrer schlecht zu machen da ich selber versuche so zu fahren. und von wegen keine ahnung haben...nur weil ich nicht jedes maß auswendig weiß und was weiß ich wie viel jahre nicht auf dem buckel habe heißt das nicht gleich das ich keine ahnung habe.



 einfach mal die fresse halten...ich reg mich nicht auf... grins mir nur einen... aber was solls..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (15. August 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> einfach mal die fresse halten...ich reg mich nicht auf... grins mir nur einen... aber was solls..



wie du meinst...ich bin nicht auf streit aus und lass dich einfach leben


----------



## trialmissmarple (15. August 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> zum schluss kam ich weiter...  alles ne frage der Technik...



Als ihr beide noch gefahren seid war alles noch in ordnung keine tipper nichts   .

Aber Navrade fahrt doch nicht mehr oder?


----------



## V!RUS (15. August 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> wie du meinst...ich bin nicht auf streit aus und lass dich einfach leben



bei streit mit marco solltest du beten, dass er dich am leben lässt


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (15. August 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Als ihr beide noch gefahren seid war alles noch in ordnung keine tipper nichts   .
> 
> Aber Navrade fahrt doch nicht mehr oder?



ne der hat sich zur ruhe gesetzt.. nur noch Harley...und Band...


----------



## sidehop (15. August 2005)

wieso fährt er eigentlich nich mehr?kein bock mehr oder wie?oder keine zeit?oder körperlich bedingt?


----------



## Ray (15. August 2005)

größere leute fahren eindeuting einen komplett anderen style... zumindest beim 26"... neben den eindeutigen biomechanischen vorteilen haben sie die langen radstände einfach besser unter kontrolle was sich bswp. dadurch bemerkbar macht das sie ziemlich hohe sachen einfach so übers vr hochfahren können... klar gibts auch kleinere die das beherrschen allerdings ist das eher die ausnahme und sollte wesentlich größere anerkennung erfahren...

robis fahrstil z.b. gleicht mehr dem eines 1.95m trialers finde ich...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. August 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> edit:...denn ich hab ja in graz mitbekommen welche konsequenzen du bei gewissen aussagen ("20"-trial is schei*e") ziehst..



wieso, gabs da streit?
Wegen so ner Aussage? Is doch lächerlich


----------



## Monty98 (15. August 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> wieso, gabs da streit?
> Wegen so ner Aussage? Is doch lächerlich



nicht der rede wert...das soll euch der herr selbst erklären


----------



## trialsrider (16. August 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht der rede wert...das soll euch der herr selbst erklären



 Hui da bin ich mal gespannt! 

Also ich bin so ca.1,70m   
Würde immernoch gerne
wissen wie groß Vince ist???
Und wie groß ihr so seit ist
hier jemand so klein wie ich?   


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Monty98 (16. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Hui da bin ich mal gespannt!
> 
> Also ich bin so ca.1,70m
> Würde immernoch gerne
> ...



bin 1m75 und fahre einen 1000er radstand...komme ganz gut damit zurecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialmissmarple (16. August 2005)

Noch Fragen


----------



## trialsrider (16. August 2005)

Jo danke Trialmissmarple, das hilft schonmal ein bisschen!


----------



## tommytrialer (16. August 2005)

wenn man groß ist kann man den besseren hebel nutzen... kleinere leute haben dagegen meist ne bessere veranlagung was sprungkraft schnellkraft und museklaufbau angeht.

festgestellt durch mehrere beispiele im trial, egal was die fachmedizin sagt. ausnahmen natürich nicht mitinbegriffen 

ich fahr nen langes 20" und bin 188 cm cum besser zu hebel


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. August 2005)

Das ist kein schnellerer Muskelaufbau. Bei kleineren Leuten sieht die gleiche Menge oder sogar weniger Menge an Musklen einfach nach mehr aus.

Wenn ein 190cm Typ 10kg Muskeln aufbaut is da nicht so viel zu sehen, wenn ein 170cm großer 10kg drauf packt sieht der dann schon ziemlich muskulös aus.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (16. August 2005)

Also ich bin der Meinung größe ist eindeutig Trumpf im Trial... also ich sag mal so 185cm sollte man schon sein und die ist der Vince glaub ich auf jeden fall.. denn es ist ja so, dass das Verhältniss von Körper zu Rad mit mehr Körpergröße logischer weise immer besser wird.. d.h. um so länger Beine und Arme sind um so mehr Platz ist einfach zwischen dir und dem Rad..das ist einfach Spielraum für Bewegung und die ist ganz einfach mal mega wichtig..schaut euch einfach an was Vince mit seinem Körper macht, wie er mit seinem körper noch höhe herrausholt..das ist der hammer und selbst wenn z.B.Caisso(1,65m) es wöllte würde er den Körper niee dort hin bekommen weil das Anatomisch einfach nicht drin ist.Und genau an der stelle kommt der mit mehr Körpergroße weiter bzw. höher als der kleine..und ich sag mal so ich bin 1,70m und eigentlich ist das keine MTB größe..  wenn man groß ist kann man das rad viel besser unter sich durch ziehen,besser füße setzen,(nichts gegen dich Marco  aber du hast ja den in Saarbrücken geschafft  )man bekommt den Arsch auch fast hinter das HR wenn man das will, man hat also mehr Hebel und kann so die langen Radstände besser nutzen und steht z.B. beim Reißen eindeutig besser..ach das sind alles so kleine Sachen..klar kann mans nicht verallgemeinern und ich beziehe mich nur auf 26" bei 20" denk ich ist das nicht so schlimm..das ist mir  nur immer so aufgefallen..MFG


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (16. August 2005)

Robi hast du schonma 20" probiert ? Ist jetz auch nich böse gemeint, aber wenn du z.B. Coust machst sieht das immer hardcore gedrungen aus, könnte mir vorstellen das du mit 20" noch mehr abgehst als du es eh schon tust


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. August 2005)

Der Robi ist bei ner Session mal auf mein 20" gestiegen und das sieht genauso wie auf dem 26" aus wenn er Sidehop macht. Ich finde das sein Coust nicht gedrungen aussieht eher Kraftvoll und mit ganzen Körpereinsatz. Und das andere was er macht sieht auf dem 26" bei ihm immer sehr leicht aus finde ich. Also Robi, bleib weiter bei 26"


----------



## Ray (16. August 2005)

habt ihr schon mal nen bundesligaspieler gesehen der sich von kreisklassespieler beraten lässt...?

ich nicht!

war im übrigen auch nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## trialsrider (16. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr schon mal nen bundesligaspieler gesehen der sich von kreisklassespieler beraten lässt...?
> 
> ich nicht!
> 
> war im übrigen auch nicht böse gemeint.



 Jo ich denke auch der weiss schon was er fahren will!
Das wollte [email protected] damit auch sagen! Aber 20" kann ja jeder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (16. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr schon mal nen bundesligaspieler gesehen der sich von kreisklassespieler beraten lässt...?
> 
> ich nicht!
> 
> war im übrigen auch nicht böse gemeint.



halt einfach mal die schnauze, danke. tu mir nur EINMAL den gefallen

Edit: Bevor du wieder was schreibst, erst nachdenken. und ich möchte meinen einmaligen gutschein jetzt bei dir einlösen


----------



## sidehop (16. August 2005)

@monty98
hier nochmal bildlich der rekord
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...mages?q=braunschweig+trial&svnum=10&hl=de&lr=
heftig heftig


----------



## 525Rainer (16. August 2005)

ich bin 195cm aber trotzdem kreisklassespieler. um in die bundesliga aufzusteigen möcht ich mich von ray beraten lassen oder noch ein paar cm wachsen.

grösse mag vorteile haben. ich finde der nachteil ist aber auch dass man durch die hohen tretlager bei trialbikes und die langen rahmen ziemlich buckelig auf dem rad steht. ich denke es geht mehr ins kreuz bei uns langen.


----------



## Ray (16. August 2005)

ich muss mich verbessern tobe-daddy.... nicht kreisklasse sondern dorfjugend

@rainer

das mit dem rücken ist leider fakt trifft aber wohl eher auf deie 20" fraktion zu... hier in bayreuth gibts nen ehemaligen mehrfachen deutschen meister im bmx der über 2m gross ist und auch schon ein paar jährchen auf dem buckel hat... hat aber nun leider sehr schlimme rückenprobleme


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. August 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin der Meinung größe ist eindeutig Trumpf im Trial... also ich sag mal so 185cm sollte man schon sein und die ist der Vince glaub ich auf jeden fall.. denn es ist ja so, dass das Verhältniss von Körper zu Rad mit mehr Körpergröße logischer weise immer besser wird.. d.h. um so länger Beine und Arme sind um so mehr Platz ist einfach zwischen dir und dem Rad..das ist einfach Spielraum für Bewegung und die ist ganz einfach mal mega wichtig..schaut euch einfach an was Vince mit seinem Körper macht, wie er mit seinem körper noch höhe herrausholt..das ist der hammer und selbst wenn z.B.Caisso(1,65m) es wöllte würde er den Körper niee dort hin bekommen weil das Anatomisch einfach nicht drin ist.Und genau an der stelle kommt der mit mehr Körpergroße weiter bzw. höher als der kleine..und ich sag mal so ich bin 1,70m und eigentlich ist das keine MTB größe..  wenn man groß ist kann man das rad viel besser unter sich durch ziehen,besser füße setzen,(nichts gegen dich Marco  aber du hast ja den in Saarbrücken geschafft  )man bekommt den Arsch auch fast hinter das HR wenn man das will, man hat also mehr Hebel und kann so die langen Radstände besser nutzen und steht z.B. beim Reißen eindeutig besser..ach das sind alles so kleine Sachen..klar kann mans nicht verallgemeinern und ich beziehe mich nur auf 26" bei 20" denk ich ist das nicht so schlimm..das ist mir  nur immer so aufgefallen..MFG



Vorteilhaft, aber nicht zwingend nötig würd ich sagen. Gibt ja genug >180cm Leute die abgehen wie sau.
Und jemand der 15cm größer ist (185 verglichen zu einem 170cm typen) hat diese 15cm ja nicht nur ausschlieslich in den Beinen. von diesen 15cm können locker 2cm längere kopfform, 2cm längerer hals, 5cm längere wirbelsäule usw sein.


----------



## Monty98 (16. August 2005)

sidehop schrieb:
			
		

> @monty98
> hier nochmal bildlich der rekord
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...mages?q=braunschweig+trial&svnum=10&hl=de&lr=
> heftig heftig



 nur mehr krank...
weiß hier jemand ob er da eine roller hin gemacht hat oder treter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. August 2005)

@ray:
schonmal nen überheblichen, arroganten, selbstverliebten, möchtegern-krassen wicht gesehen, der die dorfjugend beleidigt?
ich nicht.
im übrigen nicht böse gemeint.....
Max


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. August 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> nur mehr krank...
> weiß hier jemand ob er da eine roller hin gemacht hat oder treter?


rollbunny natürlich, mit treter diese höhe zu prallen ist unter diesen umständen nicht möglich...behaupte ich mal.


----------



## Ray (16. August 2005)

das du deinen buddy verteidigst kann ich verstehen...

das du noch tiefer sinken musst nicht...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. August 2005)

is mir egal, was du über mich denkst, denn eins weiß ich, tiefer sinken als du kann man nciht, deswegen isses mir ja egal.....


----------



## Ray (16. August 2005)

ich muss mir von jemandem der sich seinen namen auf den helm klebt sagen lassen dass ich selbstverliebt sei...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. August 2005)

wenn du mal richtig schauen würdest steht das Max Replica II, das ist der Name von meinem Rahmen und nicht mein richtiger Name, hasts verstanden, oder soll ichs nochmal mit beleidigenden worten schreiben, damit auch DU es verstehst?
erst denken, dann posten.....
wäre ein tip für die zukunft.....  

wenigstens beleidige ich nicht grundlos andere mitglieder, nur weil diese dem robi sagen, das sie seinen style geil finden, bzw. ihn kritisieren.
außerdem müsstest du schon jeden Tag selbst merken, wie selbstverliebt du bist, wenn morgens vorm spiegel wixt.


----------



## Ray (16. August 2005)

sorry wenn ich mich ausklinke aber du hast den niveaukorridor verlassen...


----------



## 525Rainer (16. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> sorry wenn ich mich ausklinke ...



ist schon ok..


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. August 2005)

nee [email protected], nur weißt du nciht mehr was du jetzt noch sagen sollst!!
Max...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (16. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> sorry wenn ich mich ausklinke aber du hast den niveaukorridor verlassen...



Fakt ist einfach, dass du jeden zweiten wegen Sachen anmachen musst, die es nicht mal wert wären neutral kommentiert zu werden. Und es nervt einfach unglaublich..weiss ja nich ob du dir Testosteron spritzt oder woher dein unglaublicher Geltungsbedarf herkommt. Jetzt denk mal dadrüber nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (16. August 2005)

vielleicht bin ich dann hier einer der wenigen die den ganzen schrott überhaupt mal lesen

ich möchte dich sehen wenn du (sitzend) robi zusiehst wie er nen coust macht und du zu ihm sagst dass er mal ein 20" ausprobieren soll weil sein move gedrungen (=untersetzt) (geiles kompliment respekt!) aussieht...

ich bin kein groupie von ihm aber ich habe vor seiner leistung respekt und versuche mich nicht mit derart tumben aussagen auf die selbe stufe zu heben...

genauso respektiere ich die leistung der anderen guten fahrer, und ich habe mit keinem einzigen satz jemals erwähnt das ich besser oder krasser sei, sowas wird in der sektion ausgetragen wenn man es denn austragen will. sollten dir meine pics nicht gefallen mach die augen zu

bislang sind alle mit mir gut klar gekommen (real) was hier im forum abgeht ist mir ziemlich egal aber auf ne frankfurt session werde ich wohl verzichten wir würden uns nicht verstehen


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (16. August 2005)

Du sagst das so als würde ich Robi angreifen, dabei hab ich ihn nur gefragt ob er mal 20" ausprobiert hat   
Sieht ja wohl jeder der nicht blind ist, dass das Coustellier nen mächtig langes Bike ist für jemand der 1,70m groß ist. Bin ja selbst nicht viel größer. Also wo ist das Problem, wenn ich ihn frage ob er maln kleines gefahren ist? Und WENN er sich dadurch beleidigt/belästigt/angegriffem fühlt, denke ich wird er das selbst sagen. Das glaube ich aber kaum, weil ich 1. geschrieben hab wie ich es meine und 2. er es net nötig hat jeden hier anzumachen, weil er ganz genau weiss was er kann und ich denke auch 90% im forum wissen was er kann


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> aber auf ne frankfurt session werde ich wohl verzichten wir würden uns nicht verstehen





Großer Kindergarten    Geht am besten mal gemeinsam fahren und klärt das dort. Diese Diskussion ist so fruchtlos.


----------



## Ray (16. August 2005)

klein groß riesengroß...

fakt ist leider das nicht alle hermance oder vinco mit nachnamen heissen und sich jede saison ein neues pro model schweissen lassen können...

wer nicht die connections oder die kohle hat muss eben mit dem auskommen was gerade zur verfügung steht... das ist ein klarer wettbewerbsnachteil


----------



## trialsrider (17. August 2005)

Krass Jungs da guck ich mal 1-2 Stunden nicht auf den Thread und schon geht sowas hier ab! 

at [email protected]: Leider kann man in nem Forum keinen Tonfall erklären aber das ist halt immer das Problem von schriftlichen äußerungen denk ich. Sonst könnte man öfter die ironie in den Sätzen mitkriegen. Fakt ist du denkst recht schnell zu wissen wie jemand etwas gemeint hat, dieses Problem habe ich auch leider öfter und bin daher unter anderem nicht mehr mit meiner Freundin zusammen.
Aber ich verstehe auch durch aus deinen Ansichtspunkt momentan. Ist krass wie schnell sich immer alle in so Diskusionen einmischen...so wie Trialsmax z.B. aber seine Worte waren teils Richtig...teils aber auch genauso übertrieben wie deine Äußerungen...ich würde sagen wir Konzentrieren uns wieder auf das Thema des Threads.    Ach und ich würde dich gerne mal persöhnlich kennen lernen ich glaube du bist ein lustiger Kerl wenn du nicht gerade im Forum bist!  


Also lasst mal alle zusammen fahren! Vlt kommste ja auf die Ulti Session??


so back to the roots: Wie groß is der Vince?   

Martin


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (17. August 2005)

Also leute bruhigt euch mal schließlich wollen wir uns ja hier nicht streiten sondern einfach mal diskutieren welchen einfluss die größe (im Trial   ) hat.Es ist sicherlich so wie in anderen sachen das die Technik stimmen muss  aber das lassen wir mal  
Cryo Cube hatte ja auch schon gesagt das größe vorteilhaft ist und das wollte ich auch mit meinem ersten post quasi ausdrücken...klar kann man nicht sagen nur weil einer klein ist geht er nicht so gut ab wie ein großer!!   >>Ich sag mal wer Felix Heller kennt...ohne worte!!!Oder auch Marc Caisso..was der mann für einen Style hat einfach krass und ehrlich da kommen nicht viele ran!!..>> der Coust sollte Caisso heißen  
Aber kleine Menschen stoßen einfach schneller an ihre anatomischen grenzen..da kannst du jede technik her nehmen.lange Beine und Arme sind einfach besser!!!
@Ray auf eine art danke das du mich so in schutz nimmst aber Tobe Daddy hat das ja nicht so gemeint war nur ne frage denk ich also lassen wir das jetzt OKAY??und auch die anderen SCHLUSS JETZT
Wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich schon oft darüber nachgedacht 20" zu fahren aber ich hab kein Geld mir so ein Rad zu kaufen..wenn dann müsste ich mein 26" verkaufen aber das ist mir den versuch dann auch nicht wert..also wenn mir jemand eins gibt bin ich nächstes Jahr bei der 20"DM mit am start


----------

